# Achat Mac occasion, ai je choisis un modele assez puissant..



## clem-clem (10 Mars 2010)

Coucou 
Je pense m'acheter un mac d'occasion, pour faire des choses qui consomment pas trop de ressources, sauf pour visualiser les vidéos AVCHD de ma caméra
Je prend de l'occasion parce que j'ai pas trop de moyens pour l'instant...
Je m'étais fixé comme critere de sélection le power Mac G5 quad  2,5GHz
Mais est ce que ça serait serais assez puissant pour mes vidéos que des core2duo de chez Intel ont bien du mal a afficher de façon fluide...
Si certains peuvent me guider la dessus, ça serait sympas

Clem


----------



## cameleone (10 Mars 2010)

Salut !

Si tu as à traiter des fichiers AVCHD, je te déconseille formellement un Mac PPC (comme le G5), tu vas être confronté à de gros problèmes...


----------



## schwebb (10 Mars 2010)

Hello, bienvenue ,

+1. Pour le AVCHD, il faut une machine assez récente, et puissante (et de la place).


----------



## clem-clem (10 Mars 2010)

aya
je crois que c'est sans appel... alors que me conseillerais vous pour mes vidéos AVCHD? (et pas trop cher, pas plus de 1500 euros) un mac mini?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2010)

Tu parles de mac d'occas, de pas trop cher, de Mac mini, avec un budget de 1500  !

C'est déjà pas mal comme budget, tu peux partir sur un iMac 21,5" du refurb, dans les 1000 euros. Il te reste donc du budget pour la mémoire, un disque dur externe, un ou deux logiciels


----------

